# Boots for riding



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is the Ariat Terrain boot. I use the women's version. It has a heel for riding, is very comfortable, and this version is waterproof.


----------



## Kiwichick (Aug 31, 2018)

I use & like Blunderstones.
These are what I use. They are comfortable and durable.




https://www.blundstone.com/shop/stout-brown-premium-leather-chelsea-boots-womens-style-062


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

For a crossover boot don't just use horsey terms specifically. Literally, if it has a heel as picture above, you can ride in it. What else you do is up to you. My friend bought ladies stylish boot with a small heel (as above) and uses them a year later. They cost her £5. Her husband has a pair of beige _office shoes_ with enough heel. He rides in those  I know someone else who just works in ankle-wellies


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I have just gone to NEXT (A clothes shop) and found these for you: 

https://www.next.co.uk/g744198s2#168098

https://www.next.co.uk/xo09276s2#762509

edit: as you might have guessed am UK but hopefully you get the idea!

EDIT 2: also you can use half-chaps with your boots. They will offer better grip under saddle and prevent your trousers from getting muddy as well. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Riders-Tre...qid=1535741206&sr=8-4&keywords=half+chaps+men


----------



## Nic727 (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you for your suggestions. Ariat terrain waterproof look good enough, but in CAD it’s almost $200 🤭


----------



## Nic727 (Jun 1, 2018)

Also, if it’s not synthetic leather, are you cleaning your boots every time you finish riding?


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

I love my Ariat Terrains. I have been wearing the same pair for 3 years and they're not close to wearing out. I have cleaned and conditioned them twice. They are comfortable while riding and around the barn. More importantly, they are comfortable and have excellent traction, so if I had to dismount while trail riding and walk my horse for miles, I could. 

I have some traditional cowboy boots for gymkhana or other events, but my Ariat Terrains are my go to for all around, every day use.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the tough exchange rate is going to be an issue no matter what you do. I doubt you can find durable , multi-use boots for less than 130 US dollars


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

These look really nice, can't figure out if they are men's or ladies or what...

Blundstone 1474 Leather Lined Eh! Boot - Paddock Boot - Footwear - For the Rider

And a cheap starter boot

USG Pro Ride Paddock Boots - Paddock Boot - Footwear - For the Rider


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

These are the boots I have ridden in for years out on the trails. Pretty comfortable for walking around too. Think they would be a good compromise for you. 

Ariat Terrain Mens

Leather care I am a bit lax on...mine do look ridden in :smile: If you keep them clean and treated they should last for a long time.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Nic727 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did create a similar thread 3 months ago, but it became a bit messy, so I just want to create a cleaner one. Also was very busy and didn’t have time to buy proper riding boots lol.
> 
> ...



(I'm a guy) I bought Ariat - I think the Heritage model- paddock boots that happened to be "women's", and honestly both the men's and women's models looked exactly the same, the men's just wasn't available in my size. Worn with jeans, they just look more like dress shoes - if they were clean (ie not regularly coated in mud and horse poo) and I had the lace-up version, I'd feel totally comfortable wearing them to a nice evening out. 



Really the only difference may be in fit - women's footwear in general is made narrower than men's, particularly in the heel area, so if you have thick, bony ankles or generally large feet you might have to go for the men's model.


----------



## jumpingtothemoon (Jun 16, 2017)

I second the blundstones. A bit pricier but you can wear them for any discipline. 

https://www.blundstone.ca/pages/all-style


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My son wore women's boots until he outgrew the size range available. He has narrow feet so they worked perfect in a regular width. Now that he is wearing men's I typically have to order them since narrow is not commonly stocked. He's worn several brands and all needed to be a cross between work and riding. The cheaper the shoe the more care to get them to last. The more expensive the shoe with care can last an incredible length of time. My favorites were Ecco as they have a lifetime warranty. Had mine over 25 years, maybe over 30 but they backed their policy and refit my boots until they could no longer be reworked. Best $300 I ever spent. My mom has had hers for 15 years and when her sole cracked they sent her a brand new pair. My next favorites are Ariat. They are my son's favorite asd well but until he stops growing he is getting red wing, justin or carolina. He hasn't worn any out. A warning about synthetics - they can reek and make your feet reek.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Cleaning: 

Get a pair of cheap pull on rubber work boots like they sell in any farm store, and use those if you are cleaning stalls. When you are ready to ride, switch to your good boots. I do this every day, and it saves a lot of cleaning. I clean my riding boots every few months (I have Ariat Terrains). Sometimes I hose off my rubber boots but they live in the mudroom so who cares.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

redbadger said:


> Really the only difference may be in fit - women's footwear in general is made narrower than men's, particularly in the heel area, so if you have thick, bony ankles or generally large feet you might have to go for the men's model.



This!


Do you have wide feet? Or even "normal" men's feet? Then I would be concerned about the width.


I am a woman with wide feet and I have never found a pair of women's cowboy boots to fit me. (I know you aren't looking for cowboy boots, but I assume the fits are similar). I have found in order to have boots that fit me, I have to go to a men's 10EE, or up to a size 12 in regular width! I don't need the length of the 12's, I need the width, so finding boots are frustrating for me. Luckily I have found I can wear a mens 12 for riding, even though they are a bit big. And I have found a couple pair of nice leather 12's cheap used. For actually walking around in, the 10 EEs fit me well but I am afraid I am going to wear them out so I try to save them by not doing a lot of walking in them!


But anyway, men's boots are *definitely* wider. I know from experience, I've been trying to find boots to fit me for years and have only had luck now that I've gone to men's sizes.


Before that, I just rode in sneakers. Drove my friend's nuts!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Have you looked at Twisted X shoes? They're all The Thing to have around here - my husband bought a pair not long ago on ebay for 30.00, and they're 120.00 US in the stores. He absolutely loves them.

I noticed all the ropers were wearing them to just warm up and goof off. When it came time to back into the box, they had their boots on, but all other times? They were in Twisted X shoes.


PS - be careful of lug soled shoes or boots. They can be thicker, wider, and hang in the stirrups if you lose your seat. I used to ride in lug soled Aria fat babies, and my boss, a guy who used to be a competitive cutter and a long time horseman told me I better scrap them and get slick soled boots (or shoes with a heel, but a slick sole) to ride in for that very reason - so you don't get your foot stuck in the stirrup in case of an emergency.


----------



## apachetears6 (Jun 7, 2018)

Nic727 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did create a similar thread 3 months ago, but it became a bit messy, so I just want to create a cleaner one. Also was very busy and didn’t have time to buy proper riding boots lol.
> 
> ...



I ride western, lazy seat trail style.
I wear three kinds of boot, one is a Western pointy toe Black Dan Post Milwaukee, The second and my favorite is the Brown H&H Ranch Wellington these are roomy and have just enough heel.
I have an old pair of Biltright brown round toe work boots I've had for years they have grown tight in the toe, I believe Dexter made them.
I think what you need is a good solid boot as high as you want them on the calf a good heel and room for your toes.
I don't wear any low shoes unless I am bareback/riding pad riding.


----------



## apachetears6 (Jun 7, 2018)

trailhorserider said:


> This!
> 
> 
> Do you have wide feet? Or even "normal" men's feet? Then I would be concerned about the width.
> ...



My Boot size changed as I aged, I started at seventeen with a 10 1/2 and now wear a 12 wide.
Between then and now My size gradually increased I hear something called gravity is the culprit LOL


----------



## apachetears6 (Jun 7, 2018)

Avna said:


> Cleaning:
> 
> Get a pair of cheap pull on rubber work boots like they sell in any farm store, and use those if you are cleaning stalls. When you are ready to ride, switch to your good boots. I do this every day, and it saves a lot of cleaning. I clean my riding boots every few months (I have Ariat Terrains). Sometimes I hose off my rubber boots but they live in the mudroom so who cares.





I have a funny tale, This labor day the youngest grandson came over and was going to help me clean out the severely manure overloaded stable.
So he shows up in Flip Flops, I just grinned.
He was really mucking hard and doing a bang up job until his flip flop stuck in the muddy spot where the Mare pee's then he stepped out of his flip flops and right square into a very squishy pile of new manure.
His reaction was priceless!


----------

